# Bringing personal jewelry back to the US



## Miki184 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello, I'm trying to organize my return to the US after living abroad for over 30 years and am discovering it's much more complicated than I'd ever imagined. One thing I'm wondering about is how to get my jewelry back without having to pay customs. Having been abroad for so long I have amassed a large number of pieces which also includes 'family jewelry' left after my mother's death. Though I have no real idea of what the total value is considering the number of pieces and the fact that the majority of them are 18 k could be somewhere between $5,000 and $10,000. This also makes me wonder how to physically bring it with me. Can I take it on a plane in my carry on or...?
Thanks for any advice or suggestion where to look for info.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bring it back in your personal carry on ......


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Concur with Crawford... with carrying it on your person if you are planning to take it with you. Otherwise ensure that you insure your checked baggage.

Did any of it originate in the US - either distributed as part of your mother's estate, or taken with you when you left the US? If so use CBP Form 3311 to declare free entry of returned US products.

Jewellery is considered a personal item and thus potentially subject to import duty unless it was originally exported from the US. 

Given the amounts you mention, it may be difficult to avoid paying duty on it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

It's potentially subject to import duty if bought overseas i.e newly bought while on vacation say. But used/owned jewellery should not be subject to import duty. If you have any documentation showing when and where jewellery was bought - or even insurance documents showing it has been in your possession for some time - then carry that with you.


----------



## Miki184 (Jul 4, 2021)

Yeah, it's a little bit of both - old US jewelry that had been either my mother's or even some of my late father's stuff as well as mine from when I was young. The rest is all mine bought in Italy (where I currently live) and I've had some pieces for well over 25 years - no longer have receipts and none of it is insured. 

If anyone has had personal experience with this kind of thing, let me know what you did. I tried looking for answers on internet but haven't had any luck :-/


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

I brought a 10000 engagement ring into the country and it was new from my husband at the time they didn’t say much of anything.. I’d wear as much of it as you dare and bring rest in hand luggage


----------

